# Help! I'm having cat blues.



## Sea sheep (May 18, 2021)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and really wanting a take home a kitty from the shelter. The problem is, I'm not sure if I can give it the proper space it needs. 

I have wanted a cat for years now, but put it in the back of my mind for ever. But, when my neighbor called up and asked me to cat sit, I was thrilled! A few days ago, I went to her house, and met the cats. She warned me that they probably will never want to be pet or anything as they are very shy. But, some how I knew exactly how to get them to warm up to me, and within 10 minutes they were purring and begging for head rubs. She was astonished, and said they were never like that except with her. Already, I miss the kittys, and am wanting to get one. But, I have a big issue.

I'm going to be a sophomore in high school after the summer, and would love to get one as a companion, as I am in my bedroom a lot and often get lonely. But, my dad is very allergic, and gets a runny nose around cats. I have a big room and my own bathroom, and I thought it could live in that corner of the house. I would get plenty of toys, a cat tree, and clear my shelves so it could jump on them. I also thought I could take it outside, and maybe on walks, only if it liked too And I thought I could put it's litter box in my bathroom, which connects to my bedroom. I also looked into smaller, more calm breeds that don't like exploring as much, and prefer to sit at home and cuddle. When I brought it up to my mom, she said it would be extremely cruel to lock a cat in a room, but I would be there with it quite a bit. I also have a small and gentle dog, and was hoping they could be buddies. What do you guys think? Is it cruel to keep at cat to only one section of the house?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wouldn't say "cruel" but cats hate closed doors. My girls would meow like crazy (and scratch at the door) if I kept them in one room. There's also the expenses that may come up. Unexpected emergencies. My little Cali broke two toes when she was about 8 months old. It sounds like you should wait until you get your own place.


----------



## Sea sheep (May 18, 2021)

marie73 said:


> I wouldn't say "cruel" but cats hate closed doors. My girls would meow like crazy (and scratch at the door) if I kept them in one room. There's also the expenses that may come up. Unexpected emergencies. My little Cali broke two toes when she was about 8 months old. It sounds like you should wait until you get your own place.


Yeah that makes a lot of sense! Sorry I wasn't clear, it'll have my bedroom, a hallway, and a bathroom. I'm planning on keeping all doors open except for a gate to the hall entry. Would that drive it insane? Also, Iv'e got a job so the expenses are covered!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You go to school and have a job, not leaving tons of time to be with a new kitty (but very admirable). With your Dad being allergic and your Mom not really on board with the whole idea, I'm still not sure how good of an idea it would be. But I'm kind of playing Devil's advocate here. You have an adorable little dog, by the way.

One idea might be to contact your dog's vet and let them know you're available to cat-sit for their clients. You could use your neighbor as a reference, and she could also recommend you to her friends. That way you could be around cats, get your kitty-fix _and _make a little money on the side.


----------



## Sea sheep (May 18, 2021)

marie73 said:


> You go to school and have a job, not leaving tons of time to be with a new kitty (but very admirable). With your Dad being allergic and your Mom not really on board with the whole idea, I'm still not sure how good of an idea it would be. But I'm kind of playing Devil's advocate here. You have an adorable little dog, by the way.
> 
> One idea might be to contact your dog's vet and let them know you're available to cat-sit for their clients. You could use your neighbor as a reference, and she could also recommend you to her friends. That way you could be around cats, get your kitty-fix _and _make a little money on the side.


That's very true, I didn't even think about it! And thanks, she's my baby. I think I'll try and volunteer at an animal shelter, and wait so i can give a future kitty the best life possible. thanks for the advice!


----------



## OldFatJoe (Apr 1, 2021)

I can only comment on what I've seen with my Russian Blue "Roxi". She absolutely *HATES* to be locked up in a room or any small areas. She cries, howls and scratches to get out of jail. I can't even close the bathroom door behind me anymore because her cries are so heart breaking to hear. I agree with the other posters in saying please wait until you have your own place. It'll be easier on you and your cat. I got lucky and bought a 2300 sq. ft. home a few months ago. It has many rooms, closets, storage rooms etc. for her to explore. She's a very happy kitty. There's no way I'd try to keep her in a bedroom. You're to be commended for wanting to do everything you can to make it work for you and a cat. You don't need a huge house but your cat will be much happier if it is free to roam and explore.

I like your idea of volunteering at an animal shelter. I would love to do that. The problem is that I would want to bring ALL of the critters home with me! Lol.

Joe


----------



## Sea sheep (May 18, 2021)

Yeah, you bring up some great points as well, thanks for your input! I think I'm for sure going to wait, so the kitty can be as happy as possible. And thank you! Yes it's going to take a lot of self control to not bring them home 😂


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

How about a hairless cat? Also I was super allergic and became fine as did my live-in boyfriend when I got my first cat. My immune system adjusted and improved. Not everyone is like that. But you said runny nose and not hives and asthma. I had those and even they went away. But yea it does sound like your parents are not for it. Also shorthair cats are not as bad as long hair. Maybe you could try and get your parents in on the idea a little more. Also you could build a fenced-in enclosure outside for when you are not home. Many good ideas exist online for this. Even ones that attach to your window so they can go in and out all day. I would def look into this. It's very possibly to cheaply build w some reclaimed wood and chicken wire and some dedication.


----------

